# manufactured news



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Some news organizations are not satisfied with how slow things happen, so they try create it. Much like the exploding gas tanks on Chevy trucks a few years ago. We found out later they had spark plugs set in them to blow them up on collision.



> NBC's Dateline Caught in New Scandal
> By Jim Kouri on April 7, 2006 | 5 comments
> 
> ￼
> Another mainstream media attempt to doctor the news, this time by sending Muslim-looking men to events like NASCAR to try and provoke surprised responses from the people there in order to label them "bigots."


But when a real racist shows up they sweep it under the rug, and we would not know much about it if it wasn't for the new kid on the block (FOX).



> Cynthia McKinney and the Meaninglessness of Racism
> By Aaron Goldstein on April 6, 2006 | 10 comments
> 
> ￼
> This is the fifth time since 1993 that McKinney has run afoul of the U.S. Capitol Police. The bottom line here is that Cynthia McKinney's race had nothing to do with this incident. It is McKinney's behavior. Allow me to be the first to congratulate Cynthia McKinney for rendering racism nearly meaningless.


The question is how do we stop this, boycot the companies that advertise with them, email them, pass laws, what?


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

Fox is neither fair nor balanced.

I have seen no news organizations sweep the Congresswoman's incident under the rug. I watch MSNBC and CNN on a regular basis and saw the story covered on both.

McKinney is an idiot. Thankfully she is irrelevant.


----------



## Gun Owner (Sep 9, 2005)

I wonder if we could mandate a "corrections and retractions" law that would force the news outlet to make it their top priority, at the begining of every news cast (or front page if the offending report is a newspaper) to make their correction or admit their wrong doing, and spend the next 30 minutes describing in detail, why they felt they had to fabricate the news.

I think the offending reporter should immediatley be fired, and their ability to submit reports be takin away for x amount of years.

Of course, people in hell want ice water too...


----------



## Scoonafish (Oct 9, 2005)

NASCAR is ****** about that. Need some news...well hell, try and make some. Nothing happend at the track thankfully, so I guess that backfired on them. If I was NASCAR I would yank the last year of NBC's contract. They have time to get CBS and ESPN to take over before NBC's coverage starts. I heard that they had planned on doing the same stunt at the race in Texas this weekend.

I say send 10 arab or muslim looking guys with backbacks into the NBC studios and see how they react.


----------



## Gun Owner (Sep 9, 2005)

Scoonafish said:


> I say send 10 arab or muslim looking guys with backbacks into the NBC studios and see how they react.


HAHAHAHAHA

Hell, I'd be up for that with the right make up and costume.


----------



## Gohon (Feb 14, 2005)

Heard Senator Graham talking on the radio today and he said he was returning to the Senate halls late last night when a security guard stopped him and asked for identification. He then said as he was getting out his identification the guard recognized him and said he was sorry but he now recognized the Senator and apologized. Graham said he told the guard, son don't ever apologize for making it safe for me and other members of congress.......... certainly a different approach than little Ms stuck on herself McKinney.


----------



## Techhead (Oct 18, 2005)

Militant_Tiger said:


> Fox is neither fair nor balanced.
> 
> I have seen no news organizations sweep the Congresswoman's incident under the rug. I watch MSNBC and CNN on a regular basis and saw the story covered on both.
> 
> McKinney is an idiot. Thankfully she is irrelevant.


whether or not you believe Fox is fair and balanced, is irrelevant, and yes you are correct all news outlets covered this instance decently, but the big 3 did not do it justice, this congresswoman, has tried to use her race to make her a victim, when she has never been a victim on capitol hill of anything. Which by the way when all is said and done, probably deadens peoples senses when an actual racist act is played out in the news, is it real or are they fudging the facts again

How is McKinney irrelevant? She is representing a group of people on capitol hill from her home state, she has supporters who look for her to pass bills, and make laws that are fair and appropriate and the best for her constituents.

so how is she irrelevant when she racebaits like this, please tell me


----------



## indsport (Aug 29, 2003)

In response to plainsman's post: 
Okay, who do we boycott?

CNN is owned by Time Warner/AOL and all the parts of that conglomerate.
CBS is owned by Viacom, which also owns Showtime network, simon and schuster publishers, Country Music TV etc. etc.
ABC is owned by Disney, which also owns ESPN and a host of others
NBC is owned by General Electric conglomerate
FOX is owned by NewsCorp, Inc. Founded by Ruppert Murdoch from Australia and is basically owned by foreigners. The president of Fox news and chairman of Fox network is Roger Ailes, political consultant to Richard Nixon, Reagan and Bush I.

We report, you decide.


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

> How is McKinney irrelevant? She is representing a group of people on capitol hill from her home state, she has supporters who look for her to pass bills, and make laws that are fair and appropriate and the best for her constituents.
> 
> so how is she irrelevant when she racebaits like this, please tell me


She is an insignificant member of the House from the minority party a rather insignificant state. If she is remembered, it will be for striking a security guard and nothing more. Your grandchildren will not read about her in the history books.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

indsport said:


> In response to plainsman's post:
> Okay, who do we boycott?
> 
> CNN is owned by Time Warner/AOL and all the parts of that conglomerate.
> ...


That was my point when I said what do we do boycott, call our senators, email the companies that advertise? I wasn't talking about boycott the news I mean if Wheaties pays ad money to a program you don't like don't buy Wheaties. The sad truth is I don't see how we can change things other than get on our elected officials. I don't have the answer, just questions.


----------



## arctic plainsman (Aug 21, 2005)

In a letter from General William Tecumseh Sherman to his wife Ellen, dated June 6th, 1862;
"The very object of war is to produce results by death and slaughter, but the moment a battle occurs the newspapers make the leader responsible for the death and injury, wether of victory or defeat. If this be pushed much further, officers of modesty and merit will keep away, will draw back into obscurity and leave our armies to be led by fool or rash men,...."
Quoted from the biography, "The White Tecumseh" by Stanley Hirshson.
General Sherman was a frequent critic of the press, especially during the war between the states.
I was going to try and explain what I thought Sherman's thoughts were in his letter to his wife, but I think I'll leave it for you all to comment on.


----------

